# Predictions for 2008



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

What do you see happening in the wonderful world of animals in 2008?

Me, i predict my collection growing even more, despite mrs grreats foot apparantly being firmly on the ground (or was it my arse if another snake comes through that door?) :lol2:

So, whats yours?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I predict a Red Blood Python and plenty more Tarantulas coming through my door.

And a boy in April:no1:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I predict another snake (hopefully)!!


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

I predict a BRB or maybee an ATB


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I predict lots of rodents being eaten and probably me getting rid of the bed so i can get more snakes and just sleep on top of the vivs


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Tops said:


> I predict lots of rodents being eaten and probably *me getting rid of the bed so i can get more snakes and just sleep on top of the vivs*


Funnily enough I was discussing this with darkdan last night! lol I have limited space so a viv-bed would be ideal! LMAO!

I predict a malaysian blood headed my way and nothing else *shifty eyes*


----------



## imme (Dec 6, 2007)

Probably plans not just for 2008, but for a couple of years.
Crested geckos, Ackies, Heterodons, Black blood pythons, mandarin ratsnakes and of course more centipedes and Ts (and more room).


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

2008.....more corns for sure....in fact several more corns and looking at starting my Boa collection...........:no1:


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

I predict newly kitted out reptile room, another 8 or so adult female royals and probably more royal morphs i dont actually need but decide i have to have.:lol2:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i predict.... 

more retics! lol and more royals...

looking at focusing on specific retics/royals next year, selling up everything i've hoarded for the past few years, that i just don't need any more, and putting money in to going to Hamm or somewhere similar... 

will need to make sure i remember to get a passport before we spend all our money on snakes / vivs etc! 

sami


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i predict a pair of royals, a pair of kenyan sand boas, some other snakes (undecided YET),2 more pygmy chams, a colony of whites tree frogs, An orchid mantis pair and a mate to go with my S.lineo. Hopefully


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

If things go to plan, I predict hatchling Mojaves along with several pairs of Blood Pythons!


----------



## LadyB (Aug 28, 2006)

I predict my collection will go down as i'm applying for uni in sheffield and my parents can look after so many pets :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

_*.......*_


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I predict a couple of additions on the snake front. Lots more furries bred and hopefully a nice clutch of leos or two <fingers crossed>


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

what about the legislation for 2008 will it be any diferent to now?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

SteveL said:


> what about the legislation for 2008 will it be any diferent to now?


Thats what I thought was meant by the first post too. Rather than a wish list.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

SteveL said:


> what about the legislation for 2008 will it be any diferent to now?


We can only hope that they dont do anything too harming to the hobby and industry. Will there be another round of animals coming on/off DWA next year? or is that only every few years or something?


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i predict more snakes!!!! and i cant pin point anything other than 1 male childrens python, as thats all i have decided yet, but as always, when i go to shows i always come back with millions of snakes!!! (and no cash:lol2


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i predict, that as normal, the animal keeping world will have its head in the sand, too busy looking at lists of that they want to keep next, to realise they are not going to be able to keep half of those things any more once the folks who write the legislation have finished with things..

whats the point speculating over what you want to buy next, when half of you can't even be arsed to fight about keeping it to begin with?

Nerys

am i scare mongering.. we'll see won't we..


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

i predict a royal and a couple of cresties and a burm that me dads getting :2thumb:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

i predict..lots


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

SteveL said:


> what about the legislation for 2008 will it be any diferent to now?


 
Interesting question.....apparently ignored tho, lol.

Wish listing it would appear, mm.

I thought with a post like this we would at least see something along the lines of world peace!

Perhaps l should try and address the legislation one with some kind of 2008 predictions.mmm....ponders!

R


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

I predict a pair of Angolan Pythons joining the family


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I predict

* More royal python morphs

* A pay rise to pay for them

* A move to a bigger flat to accomodate them

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

I now predict that we are all ignortant to whats really going to happen if certain peopl eget there own way !!!!!!!!!!!!


you wont have any new snakes if the antis get there way pay attention to to legislations in coming people ffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

God you are pushy!!

I needed time to think.

And l still am, but here is one...mm


I predict for 2008, that we will start to see the fade out of the Dangerous Wild Animal Licencing.


Mmm, l will try and see what else l can concoct.

R


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I predict nothing will happen and we will still be reading the same type of threads saying this might happen and this and I know this will happen as I have read this and so on and guess what in the real world of 2008 I will still be a rep owner.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

I predict forum peace and tranquility but then..... i have had far too much caffine for any one person in 24 hours...


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> What do you see happening in the wonderful world of animals in 2008?


Well mankind will probabley continue to rape and pillage the land, cutting down trees and destroying coral reefs, shark finning, illegally hunting tigers and such to make "medicen" and a few bucks on furs, hundreds of undiscovered species will vanish without us knowing, while we on the other hand, proceed to further breed like rabits and over populate.

And yeah I'll probabley end up buying more snakes.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I predict that in 2008...

There will still be those who belive and those who dont.

There will still be those out to ban animals and those out to keep them.

There will still be headlines that are belived and those that are not.

There will still be those ready to fight and those who are not.

There will still be little black rats scurrying around the halls of Westminster.

There will still be huge money raising campaigns to 'aid animals'

and last but not least.....

There will still be those who read the headlines in the papers, think back about all these threads and laugh whislt still beliving it will never happen.

.... of course, I hope I am wrong !


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

CaseyM said:


> I predict forum peace and tranquility but then..... i have had far too much caffine for any one person in 24 hours...


Now your just havin a laff !!!


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'll have hots again!! can't wait!!!!:no1:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

My second prediction for 2008 is that we might start to see the commencement of the decline of the pet shop licence as we know it in the United Kingdom.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

can't believe you need a license to have a pet shop...... you'll need a license for everything someday.... glad i'm here..and don't have a dog in this fight.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> I predict for 2008, that we will start to see the fade out of the Dangerous Wild Animal Licencing.


If thats true then I predict a pair of Gila Monsters coming my way. I would rather see the end of the DWAL that the inconsistent way that local authorities hand out (or rather dont in my area).


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Andy said:


> If thats true then I predict a pair of Gila Monsters coming my way. I would rather see the end of the DWAL that the inconsistent way that local authorities hand out (or rather dont in my area).


 
$1,000 for cb's...:no1:....wish i had that kind of money...for a pair, i could affort to catch a bus an catch my own!!:whistling2:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

HABU said:


> $1,000 for cb's...:no1:....wish i had that kind of money...for a pair, i could affort to catch a bus an catch my own!!:whistling2:


they are more than that here mate seen them for about £1000!:crazy:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Andy said:


> they are more than that here mate seen them for about £1000!:crazy:


 
very exceptional lizards...!!! you can get hooked. they are like no other*


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

i peredict a pair of crawl cay boas coming my way


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Andy said:


> If thats true then I predict a pair of Gila Monsters coming my way. I would rather see the end of the DWAL that the inconsistent way that local authorities hand out (or rather dont in my area).


Move 45 mins down the road and pay £50. Et voila, sorted :no1:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah wheres that? It would probably mean living in Hell whoops Hull though!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Nope, go down the A59.

Once you're past Tockwith then you're in the land of the easily swayed council.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I predict for my 2008 maybe another skunk or 2 (or 5 lmao)

Maybe a new house with a little more land to play with and build on.

Definitely a skunk though - poor Ichi needs company of her own kind for her psychological wellbeing (well that is what I am telling hubby lol)


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Fangio said:


> Funnily enough I was discussing this with darkdan last night! lol I have limited space so a viv-bed would be ideal! LMAO!


 
lol I know someone with a viv bed. viv houses a huge burm


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Andy said:


> Yeah wheres that? It would probably mean living in Hell whoops Hull though!


I live in Hull and its that pants, the pidgeons fly upside down cos its not worth shittin on :lol2:

Only kidding, our areas not that bad!


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Touch Wood.
Breeding My Milksnake and Leo's.
First Year Of Breeding, So Fingers Crossed.


----------

